# Headed to 3 Mile Bridge June 8-9



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

My fishing buddy and I will be down in Pensacola sometime tomorrow and fish til we cant on Saturday.

Ya'll come on out and see us.

White 4 door chevy truck.

​


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll at least try to get out and say "HEY". May not make it but I'll try.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

you will be welcome, and I hope all is going well with you.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for asking. Things are as good as can be with things the way they are. It makes things a little easier to keep under control when I have the chance to just get away so a little trip out to the 3mb is good for me. probably see ya there.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Everything going OK? rode the peir and didn't ya'll.


----------

